# Ready Lift Leveling Kit



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Have you all noticed the advertisment on 2 cool for the Ready Lift Leveling Kit? I just wanted to throw it out there as a 2 Thumbs UP!!!! I just put that one on my 1500 Z71 and it is awesome!!! It changed the entire look of my truck and I could not be happier! I will get a pic soon!


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Dont forget to get an alignment, your toe in is mostly changed by going with a leveling kit.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, They did the alignment after the kit was installed. Here is a pic after it was put on...


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Was the kit for the front torsion keys only? Did you have to buy the special torsion clamp for the installation? How much was the total and how long did it take you?


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I believe the kit was called a strut extension. The kit only has 2 round blocks and 2 L type brackets...You will see it here on 2 cool on the right side of the advertisements. I did not do the install, it was a friend of a friend type deal who works at a firestone shop. He only charged me $160 which included the alignment! Pretty good deal to me....


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

Copycat! J/K

I just installed a level kit on mine but went with a 2.5" which makes it perfectly level with no rake


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a readylift kit on my truck as well. I like it. Congrats.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is mine... Sold it for the D Max... Miss this truck


----------



## TXNavalOperator (Sep 7, 2011)

With the kit, how big of a tire can you run?


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

you see the ad because you have searched for it. i see ads for fridges because i just bought one and researched it online fyi


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*Yes Sir 2 Thumbs up!!!!!*

I just installed one on my 2012 Ram 2500 4x4 and I love it!!!! Took me and my buddy about two hours and then got the front end aligned this morning!!!!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Bukmstr said:


> Have you all noticed the advertisment on 2 cool for the Ready Lift Leveling Kit? I just wanted to throw it out there as a 2 Thumbs UP!!!! I just put that one on my 1500 Z71 and it is awesome!!! It changed the entire look of my truck and I could not be happier! I will get a pic soon!


Have not noticed the advertisement-Could you please give me the contact info. & what part of town.


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*Pics after kit was put on!!!*

Here is the after result from the leveling kits!!! I'm very happy with it and I don't know if its I'm my head or not but it seems to handle better!!!!


----------



## prophead (May 25, 2012)

tattoo1 said:


> Here is the after result from the leveling kits!!! I'm very happy with it and I don't know if its I'm my head or not but it seems to handle better!!!!


what size is your leveling kit, would you go bigger if you had to do over?


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

The kit is strut spring spacers and shims for the lower mounting bolt on control arms. Installed one last year on mine and went to a 32" tire cause the 33" rubbed


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

prophead said:


> what size is your leveling kit, would you go bigger if you had to do over?


2" leveling kit, no I wouldn't of wanted any bigger. I'm runnin 33's and it has plenty of room so I'm happy!


----------

